

Barnes & Noble's new Nook goes back to basics - rkudeshi
http://thisismynext.com/2011/05/24/barnes-nobles-nook-basics/

======
jamaicahest
I hope for their own sake that their marketing strategy turns out to be more
than simply pointing out the areas in which the Nook is superior to the
Kindle. I personnaly love my Kindle and unless they happen to point out a very
specific area that annoys the hell out of me, that kind of advertising is not
going to impress me at all.

